# 8 day old squeaking while nursing, is this ok?



## eternamariposa (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, my little girl-8 days old now- is making this fairly loud squeaking sound when she nurses that kind of worries me. She sucks and swallows fine, no choking, her nasal passages look clear too, and it seems to only happen when she nurses. Any experience with this? Should I be worried?


----------



## mckennasmomma (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are really worried, I'd have a lactation consultant or LLL leader observe, but my hunch is that it is just her learning how to nurse still and isn't something to worry about. she is probably just really gulping it all down!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Mine did that too, from maybe 2 weeks to 4 weeks. She was not seen, so I'm not really sure what it was or why, sorry.


----------



## dividedsky (Jul 24, 2006)

was she preemie? sounds like stridor - one of my guys had it. it went away. i wouldn't know what it was if an LC didn't tell me. apparently it's common in preemie babes.


----------



## pwit (Feb 4, 2006)

my little guy who was full term was a squeeker for a while. They called it strider. He also squeeked when sleeping at night especially if I didn't let him sleep semi reclined those first few weeks. Sometimes it can be a sign that a vein going to the heart is wrapped around a breathing tube or something serious like that but usually/almost always its absolutely nothing, just a less developed airway passage or slightly more narrow than usual and they grow out of it. Especially if she is only doing it while nursing I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## eternamariposa (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dividedsky* 
was she preemie? sounds like stridor - one of my guys had it. it went away. i wouldn't know what it was if an LC didn't tell me. apparently it's common in preemie babes.

She wasn't preemie, she was 6 days early. She did have a fair amount of mucous to clear at birth though which worried me.


----------

